# super redhawk optics ?



## redneckcamo (Apr 12, 2009)

what are some of your favorite choices for hunting optics on you bigbore handguns ??? 

 , scope , eotech holo , more traditional red dot,etc 

I have 9.5'' super redhawk I recently aqquired an I am lookin too add some type of optic an would like too have some feedback on this subject from those who love handgun hunting ....... mostly will be for deer , hawg, an target shooting .... thanx too all ...... your input is valueable in this decision !!!


----------



## shdw633 (Apr 12, 2009)

I have a 9.5 inch Ruger that has a leupold on it for the purpose of longer range shots, that being said I have a blackhawk 44 with a 5.5 that I have a simmons on but I am thinking of putting on an eotech because I missed a big deer in Illinois because it was so close I couldn't find it in my scope!!  I guess what I am saying is it depends on what you are going to be shooting at, longer range then a nice handgun scope with as much FOV and eye relief as possible, closer shots (25-30 yards or less) than I would go for the eotech.  JMO and experience with the 44.


----------



## Tom W. (Apr 13, 2009)

I had a 2x Leupold on my SRH .480 Ruger, and a 2x7 Burris on my .22-250 Encore barrel. I'm considering an Ultra Dot for my .454 Encore barrel.


----------



## redneckcamo (Apr 28, 2009)

I am considering a red dot setup ..... I am also considering this mount ...... anyone tried these before for a red dot system/eotech ?


http://www.mountsplus.com/miva/merchant.mvc?page=MSP/PROD/SUPER_REDHAWK/WCR-SRH-44M


----------



## 4wheeling4life (Apr 28, 2009)

2x Leupold  is what i have on mine


----------



## eaglescout98 (Apr 28, 2009)

2x Nikon on my S&W .44 mag. Do not get an adjustable magnification scope.


----------



## redneckcamo (Apr 28, 2009)

*...*



eaglescout98 said:


> Do not get an adjustable magnification scope.



why not get an adjustable scope ? .... will the recoil shake em apart or maybe shot aquisition reasons .... ? ..


----------



## dertiedawg (Apr 29, 2009)

I have a Simmons Pro Hunter 2-6 Variable on my RSRH and it works great.  The only thing about the variables is that they are a little heavier than the fixed.


----------



## Ben Athens (Apr 29, 2009)

I have a Super Redhawk with a 1x4 variable Pentax on it . I also use the Weigand mount mentioned .So far it all works well.


----------



## eaglescout98 (Apr 29, 2009)

When I was looking for a scope I looked at a couple of adjustable scopes. 

The problem is that when the magnification increases, the distance between the scope and eye needs to decrease to properly see through the lenses (focal point). This means that you need to bring the gun closer to your head, now what do you think the recoil of a .44 magnum will do when you arms are bent quite a bit? I am not a big guy and I do not like the idea of being branded in the head by my handgun. 

Most scopes have focal adjustments to help. But it does not solve the issue. Plus that means when you want to take a shot, you have to change the magnification, adjust the focus, and hope that the animal didn't change distances or get spooked by you.

Feel free to check out the physics behind lens magnification and focus. Play with some scopes in the store and see for yourself.

With a fixed magnification scope, no adjustments is needed after it is sighted in. Just aim and fire. I use a 2x because I know I am not going to be shooting at an animal over a distance of 50 yards (thats just my own comfort level). Over magnification will make it impossible to find and stay on close game, rendering the handgun relatively useless in my opinion.

From the sounds of it some of the other hunters have had success with adjustable scopes, this is just my 2 cents.


----------



## dertiedawg (Apr 29, 2009)

If you get proficient with your Super Redhawk, you can shoot over 100 yards it.  A 44magnum from a handgun has sufficient power up to 150 yards, all depending on your load, but I wouldn't go over 150 yards though.  With this being said, a variable scope is good IF YOU ARE PROFICIENT and can take longer shots.  Practice, practice, practice!!


----------



## dertiedawg (Apr 29, 2009)

I have never had to move the handgun closer to my head to see through the scope because I adjusted the magnification, nor have I had to adjust the focus.  If you shoot and aim through the scope with both eyes open you can easily find your target in the scope.  Also while in the treestand, pick out some object at distance and look for them in the scope, it will help you to find your targets faster.


----------



## eaglescout98 (Apr 29, 2009)

I was wrong about the focus adjustment. However, magnification changes the Extended Eye Relief distance. Here is a good site explaining it.

My proficiency for my S&W model 629 handgun is for 50 yards which is what I practice for because I use my .44 magnum Marlin 1894 with adjustable scope over that range. Why? Ballistics. The rifle provides a better trajectory, velocity, energy, etc. Also, my 2x handgun scope is zeroed in at 50 yards. While at 100 yards the bullet is only a little over 2" low, it is over 8" low at 150 yards (depends on the load and weight). Factor in elevation differences and the situation gets much more complicated. This is just my opinion but when I am in the field I want to concentrate on the game, not on how to compensate for a scope after magnification adjustments for a bullet and gun that is not meant for extremely long ranges. 

In all seriousness, I hope some day I'll be as good as dertiedawg but I only use my handgun when the opportunity presents itself.

Go to the store and test whatever scope you are interested for proper Extended Eye Relief. Check the specs and make sure it can handle the recoil/shock and that it is waterproof. Also, buy high quality rings.


----------



## dertiedawg (Apr 29, 2009)

eaglescout98 said:


> My proficiency for my S&W model 629 handgun is for 50 yards which is what I practice for because I use my .44 magnum Marlin 1894 with adjustable scope over that range. Why? Ballistics. The rifle provides a better trajectory, velocity, energy, etc. Also, my 2x handgun scope is zeroed in at 50 yards. While at 100 yards the bullet is only a little over 2" low, it is over 8" low at 150 yards (depends on the load and weight). Factor in elevation differences and the situation gets much more complicated. This is just my opinion but when I am in the field I want to concentrate on the game, not on how to compensate for a scope after magnification adjustments for a bullet and gun that is not meant for extremely long ranges.



The S&W 629 is a fine slab of steel.  If you site in for 100 yds, your point of impact will be 2 inches high at 50 yards, dead on at 100 yards and 6 inches low at 150 yards.  Of course the further out you go the larger your grouping, but on a solid rest you should be able to hit the vitals every time anywhere up to 150 yards.  I no longer hunt with a rifle and only use the SRH (working on getting the Thompson Center by the end of this year).  If your 50 yard proficiency is based on your practice distance, maybe you are in need of some practice at longer distances, we have a free range in North GA (Wilson Shoals) with 80 yards (perfect distance for the next step up from 50) and I just happen to have a RSRH with a variable scope thats itching to get to the range.  Sounds like a fun day.  Who knows... you might end up retiring your Marlin.
Vin


----------



## eaglescout98 (Apr 30, 2009)

dertiedawg said:


> The S&W 629 is a fine slab of steel.  If you site in for 100 yds, your point of impact will be 2 inches high at 50 yards, dead on at 100 yards and 6 inches low at 150 yards.  Of course the further out you go the larger your grouping, but on a solid rest you should be able to hit the vitals every time anywhere up to 150 yards.  I no longer hunt with a rifle and only use the SRH (working on getting the Thompson Center by the end of this year).  If your 50 yard proficiency is based on your practice distance, maybe you are in need of some practice at longer distances, we have a free range in North GA (Wilson Shoals) with 80 yards (perfect distance for the next step up from 50) and I just happen to have a RSRH with a variable scope thats itching to get to the range.  Sounds like a fun day.  Who knows... you might end up retiring your Marlin.
> Vin



That sounds like a good plan. I haven't shot for awhile and I have been itching to practice and get some good tips/help from someone more experienced. My scope needs to be reattached and sighted too, I've been waiting to get better rings (my current set loosens up after 50-75 rounds no matter what). What town is the range in?


----------



## Inthegarge (Apr 30, 2009)

*Optics   suggestion*

I have a Blackhawk 44 mag that has a 1 1/2X 4X Burris scope. I like the posi lock feature. I have a mount made by Ruger that works great. I like the adjustable scope because I hunt close in Ga, Medium range in Illionis, and far in Kansas. Here's a pict
http://forum.gon.com/album.php?albumid=1304&pictureid=6583

JMHO  RW


----------



## redneckcamo (Apr 30, 2009)

*hey dertiedawg......*



dertiedawg said:


> The S&W 629 is a fine slab of steel.  If you site in for 100 yds, your point of impact will be 2 inches high at 50 yards, dead on at 100 yards and 6 inches low at 150 yards.  Of course the further out you go the larger your grouping, but on a solid rest you should be able to hit the vitals every time anywhere up to 150 yards.  I no longer hunt with a rifle and only use the SRH (working on getting the Thompson Center by the end of this year).  If your 50 yard proficiency is based on your practice distance, maybe you are in need of some practice at longer distances, we have a free range in North GA (Wilson Shoals) with 80 yards (perfect distance for the next step up from 50) and I just happen to have a RSRH with a variable scope thats itching to get to the range.  Sounds like a fun day.  Who knows... you might end up retiring your Marlin.
> Vin



what ammo or handload are you using in the SRH too shoot 100+ yds with ? ..if ya dont mind posting top secret info !

I know different guns shoot different but mine is a 9.5 SRH an I am just curious !


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Apr 30, 2009)

Wilson Shoals is in Banks county, north of Gainesville.


----------



## dertiedawg (May 2, 2009)

For the hunt I use 240 gr XTPs over 2400.  For practice at the range I use whatever bullets are cheapest over 2400 or H110, I just make sure I use the same bullets throughout the day on the range for grouping.  Then 2 weeks before hunting season I practice with my hunting loads to make sure I'm dead on.  Eaglescout do you have your 629 and scope here with you in GA.


----------



## eaglescout98 (May 4, 2009)

I sure do.


----------



## redneckcamo (May 4, 2009)

hey dertiedawg .....when hunting with that rigg you are holding ...do you use a shooting stick for a rest too get the long shots ,all shots or do you shoot off hand at close range ?


----------



## dertiedawg (May 4, 2009)

I may shoot off hand for close shots but I always use the stick or some kind of rest for the longer shots.  Try to use the rest with the close up shots too.  I still get DOE fever!!  LOL!!


----------



## OkieHunter (May 6, 2009)

I use a 2X leupold on my Super Redhawk


----------



## Randy (May 6, 2009)

okiehunter said:


> i use a 2x leupold on my super redhawk



ditto!


----------

